# University of Tampa, FL



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

What has SVS done to the university of Tampa FL? :dontknow: 

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=505583
http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=509953
http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=510277
http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=510654

and

http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=510994

Apparently the first poster also resolves to the University of Tampa.

Are SVS such a success story that they are becoming business topics in school? :clap:


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Malice,

Actually, yes. We've been the subject of two dedicated studies at UT now by their Marketing School (Masters level). We're receiving their briefing at the end of the month and look forward to a continued exchange of ideas with the academic community. While we certainly feel we understand our core customer well, in our view, expanding markets in geographic, product or demographic terms requires fresh perspective by folks not necessarily living every moment for the latest in audio upgrades ;^)

It's nice to provide an interesting case study in web-oriented retail models in any case and we were and are still flattered that UT would use SVS in this way.

Ron
SVS


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

I think the moderators oer at AVForums have now removed the posts as they were perhaps perceived as being from Trolls intent on besmirching the good name of SVS!!

I did suggest you guys could produce the noise cancelling headphones as I thought BOSE could do with a bloody nose!

Bob


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

didn't study at Tampa:jiggy: , but studied at Gator!:hissyfit: 
had never heard of SVS when at school [1995]. :scratchhead: 
near 10 yrs later, be first SVS in TW[2004],:clap: 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/2247-first-svs-user-tw.html
now be first TW user with 2 SVSes [2007].:jump: 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/4214-first-user-tw-2-svses.html



Malice said:


> What has SVS done to the university of Tampa FL? :dontknow:
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=505583
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=509953
> ...


----------

